# Civilian Instructor/Volunteer dress for training.



## formercadet1029 (24 Mar 2011)

I've looked high and low in this forum to see if this has already been discussed here. My basic question is what is suitable for CIs or CVs to wear during field training with the corps they are involved with? ODs? CadPat? What? After browsing many of the pics on the army cadet history site, it's clear that civilians are most certainly issued both (OD and CadPat dress) during summer training. So I was wondering if there was a CATO with respect to CI/CV dress concerning this issue throughout the regular training year.

Cheers.

I'm new here btw, nice to see everyone getting along so well.


----------



## my72jeep (24 Mar 2011)

OD107 combats ( old style) non issue cadpats. or any thing that works ie clothes.Cato's or CRCSO's do state CI's are not to wear issue cadpat. doesn't stop them from knock offs.


----------



## formercadet1029 (24 Mar 2011)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> OD107 combats ( old style) non issue cadpats. or any thing that works ie clothes.


So this is an either or thing? Both can be worn?


----------



## my72jeep (24 Mar 2011)

you ca wear any thing but issue cadpats


----------



## my72jeep (24 Mar 2011)

From CATO 23-05
DRESS
TENUE
35. When participating in corps / squadron activities, CIs shall wear civilian attire appropriate to the type of activity being conducted (i.e. the civilian equivalent of the uniform that the unit officers are wearing). When participating in parades or public presentations CIs shall be dressed in a jacket and tie or the equivalent level of dress for female staff.
36. When participating in field-training activities where the officers are wearing operational clothing, the CI may receive a temporary loan of the appropriate safety clothing. Clothing will be acquired from the local cadet pool or CSTC stock, when available, and will be devoid of any insignia. Acquired clothing will only be worn during the activity. CIs shall travel to and from the activity in civilian clothes.



Safety clothing here is operational clothing ie. flight suits, parkas, muckluks ect.


----------



## formercadet1029 (24 Mar 2011)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> From CATO 23-05
> DRESS
> TENUE
> 35. When participating in corps / squadron activities, CIs shall wear civilian attire appropriate to the type of activity being conducted (i.e. the civilian equivalent of the uniform that the unit officers are wearing). When participating in parades or public presentations CIs shall be dressed in a jacket and tie or the equivalent level of dress for female staff.
> ...


This makes sense as to why I've seen pics on the ACH website of civilian staff wearing CF issue CapPat minus the epaulet slip on in front, hence the devoid of insignia reference there in the CATO.


----------



## Murphy (9 Apr 2011)

Hi there!

I read the posts for this and am a CI specialist for a cadet corps.

I have been given the OK to wear OD's - but want to know..how does it work for headdress?

Is it okay to wear a beret with no logo, just plain green?

Murphy


----------



## c.jacob (9 Apr 2011)

The cadet league has golf shirts available now for use by CI's and volunteers with the cadey logo on the on side and Civilian Instructor Embroidered on the other.  They are very nice looking shirts with a pair of khaki pants looks very professional.


----------



## Zoomie (9 Apr 2011)

Murphy said:
			
		

> Is it okay to wear a beret with no logo, just plain green?



No beret or anything that looks official.  Just wear a ballcap or tilly cap.


----------



## Murphy (9 Apr 2011)

Thank you! I can wear my league ballcap


----------



## formercadet1029 (14 Apr 2011)

I've noticed that CP Gear will make anything you want custom for very little money. Really might be worth it to have them embroider something that clearly says Civilian Instructor or Volunteer or whatever on it, whether it be a flash, slip-on , brassard, velcro badge, etc depending what you're wearing. Wearing CF issue insignia is a big no no from what I've read. If you're wearing non CF issue style field clothing that is in cadpat, it might really save some confusion in the field if you have a big flashing label on you that says you're a civilian.


----------



## Burrows (14 Apr 2011)

Red and white CI slip ons should be available for order through Logistik.


----------



## my72jeep (14 Apr 2011)

red slip on's are an LPO (local purchase order) item.


----------



## Rheostatic (14 Apr 2011)

This place seems to have made up a bunch of varieties.


----------

